# "Easily Controlled" Snowblower Recommendation?



## boilernole (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello. My wife and I recently moved to Minnesota (just south of Minneapolis) and decided that it's time to buy our first snowblower. We have a concrete driveway that's approximately 40ft long; it's a 3-car garage that merges into a 2-car width about halfway down. We're pretty set on a two-stage snowblower, but I could still be convinced otherwise.

That being said, I travel quite a bit and my wife needs to be able to clear the driveway when I'm out of town. Her two concerns are starting the snowerblower (so electric start is a must) and being able to maneuver it around (so power steering is preferred). She's only 110 lbs so I was just curious if anyone here minds sharing their recommendation for a first-time snowblower purchase? I'm pretty set on purchasing new and I'd like something that is very reliable. So far, I've been looking at:

1. Toro Power Maax 826 OXE - Model 37781 ($999)
2. Cub Cadet 526 SWE ($799)
3. Craftsman Quiet 208cc Dual-Stage ($799)
4. Husqvarna ST224P ($899)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I vote for a Toro.


----------



## boilernole (Nov 30, 2015)

Yea, I've heard that the Toro is the easiest to use, but I wasn't sure if it was worth the $200 difference compared to the Craftsman...especially since that one has the "quiet" engine (for whatever that's worth).


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello boilernole, welcome to *SBF!!* of those I would get the toro, why isn't ariens on your list


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not familiar with all of these blowers but I can tell you an 826 is quite a bit of blower for that small driveway. I feel you'd be better off with the smaller blowers and personally I'd avoid craftsman or cub. They're not what they used to be.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

boilernole said:


> Yea, I've heard that the Toro is the easiest to use, but I wasn't sure if it was worth the $200 difference compared to the Craftsman...especially since that one has the "quiet" engine (for whatever that's worth).


the toro has a more powerful engine and if something should go wrong you can take it to a dealer for service. my friend has an ope shop and sometimes contracts with sears to repair snowblowers and lawnmowers


----------



## boilernole (Nov 30, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello boilernole, welcome to *SBF!!* of those I would get the toro, why isn't ariens on your list


Ariens wasn't really a brand that I've heard of, so I didn't look at them. I'm assuming they have a comparable model? Like I said, I'm really just looking for something that's reliable and easy to use for the wife.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yes they do. avoid the cub and craftsman, both are built by mtd and in my opinion and from personal experience they are "of a lesser quality than I prefer".

Ariens Deluxe 24 in. 2-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with Auto-Turn Steering-921024 - The Home Depot

this is probably a slightly better blower then the toro


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Both of you can go and test feel each snowblower to see how they fit you. You can usually push them around on the show floor.

Other concerns might be:
- where you can put the snow, 
- prevailing winds, 
- storage of the machine, 
- who is actually going to be using the machine,
- and a few others that might come to mind later ....


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

Any of the Ariens with Auto-turn are just about the easiest to use machines out there with no levers to manipulate and get in the way. Only downfall is when working a snowbank on one side only (like down a driveway to widen) where it thinks you want to turn. One of the easiest turning machines out there. Go with a hydro machine if you can, then you truly have the easiest and most robust machine possible.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ariens or Toro would be the better choices (IMHO).


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

Have you considered a high end single stage? I have the same driveway - 40ft setback from the street, 3 cars wide at the garage and tapers down to 2 car width.

I live in Cleveland, we get lots of lake effect snow and my Toro 721QZE has no problems with it. I like the maneuverability and ease of getting it in/out of garage versus two stage. It really is easy to use. Also consider the 721E - same snow blower, also electric start but manual chute control and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Of the brands that you mentioned, toro would be my top choice also along with ariens. I do love my simplicity but dealers are tougher to find. 

If you are buying new...definitely a good idea for both to check out.

I have made my fair share of trips over seas and they always seem to be in January/February for a few weeks. I've spent some time with my wife first learning my jd trs26 and now the simplicity 860 and how they operate. She first thought she had to get it as clean as me in the same amount of time.....once she realized she didn't have to.....and granny gear was ok...her confidence built...and that is big.

Any time I am slated to travel...I always have it gased up ready to go out the door and the extension cord ready for starting...and always talk to a few neighbors giving them the heads up she can call them for help.

Helping my neighbors enough clear snow it paid off this past January...while she was out clearing snow...the lever let loose for the auger control...neighbor jumped right in and got it reattached...and then told her to just head inside and he had the rest.

Regardless of what brand...confidence for your wife is key! Good luck in your search


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The simplicity 1227 has some features that might also be worth considering. With an MRSP of $1099, it is a little above you other considerations, but with what it has to offer, I would probably at least "go kick the tires."


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yep, a smaller Ariens with elec start and Auto Turn...just about any size/shape person will maneuver it with ease.

Boiler, welcome aboard!


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

djc6 said:


> Have you considered a high end single stage? I have the same driveway - 40ft setback from the street, 3 cars wide at the garage and tapers down to 2 car width.
> 
> I live in Cleveland, we get lots of lake effect snow and my Toro 721QZE has no problems with it. I like the maneuverability and ease of getting it in/out of garage versus two stage. It really is easy to use. Also consider the 721E - same snow blower, also electric start but manual chute control and a lot cheaper.


Easy to maneuver, but she may have issues muscling it through the plow dropping at the end of the driveway, no?


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

I was in the same situations with back problems and wanted an easy to handle snowblower. I was considering the Ariens 24 Deluxe and the Toro 826 OXE. Both were priced identical but the Toro was 50 lbs lighter and better balanced. The OXE also features the identical auto steer as the Ariens so I ended up with the Toro. I picked it up last week and ran it around the driveway to get the hang of the handling. We don't have snow yet but I'm pleased with my decision so far. Good luck with your final choice!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

#4 Hands down - no contest

5 Best Snow Blowers - Dec. 2015 - BestReviews


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

I took mine for a little rip today for the first time and the auto turn works fantastic.


----------



## dave r (Nov 12, 2015)

My wife is about the same, I got the 826 HD 38805 it has steering clutches so the unit turns it self. So she has had no problems with it and its also balanced very well.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

dave r said:


> My wife is about the same, I got the 826 HD 38805 it has steering clutches so the unit turns it self. So she has had no problems with it and its also balanced very well.


There you go! Someone who has actual hands on experience with a model that works nicely for the wifey!


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

uberT said:


> Yep, a smaller Ariens with elec start and Auto Turn...just about any size/shape person will maneuver it with ease.
> 
> Boiler, welcome aboard!


I dissagree, the Ariens Deluxe 24 is their smallest machine offered with auto turn. 245lbs is not a light easy to manuver machine. This is why I ended up with a Toro 826 OXE.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Gardawg, have you spent any time with an Ariens machine equipped with AutoTurn?


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

uberT said:


> Gardawg, have you spent any time with an Ariens machine equipped with AutoTurn?


Only at the Ariens dealer in dry conditions so my opinion is only a first impression. As mentioned I went with the Toro 826 OXE, 50 lbs lighter, better balanced, and features the same auto gear steerting assist as Ariens.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

There's no question about the heft of the Ariens machines. OTOH, they have a light touch to them when turning and maneuvering in the snow. My wife has no issue running the big machine. In fact, I think she kind of fancies it


----------

